# answering craiglist



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

I never seem to be able to figure out how to reply to people on craigslist when they are selling something...can anyone help me with simple directions...they only want text or by email...


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Upper left corner of the ad is a reply button. Click that. some ads will have a contact link in the ad, if it's there click that.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I usually just copy and paste their e'mail into my personal e'mail.


----------



## ladytoysdream (Dec 13, 2008)

Sometimes there is a phone number. If not, I do a copy and paste of 
the email link, into my email program. I can't click on the email link to do it direct. 
I use my email program on the phone website that does my internet connection. 
Top left of the craigslist ad, there is a reply button. Click on that to get the contact info.
So you usually have 1, 2 , or 3 options. Email only. Phone number which some want 
only a call but some will take a text. And a few brave souls, put their address in the ad.


----------

